# alarm



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i've got a 95 240sx and the alarm on it goes off every time i open up the door. can someone help me find a way to disengage the alarm system? i've searched for this and nothing helped.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Use your keyless entry unlock button.

I had to replace my doorlock when someone tried to break in, and I thought I had it connected up perfectly. Turns out when I use my key to open the door, the alarm doesent disengage. I have to open it mechanically from the passenger side.

Maybe your connections are broken on the lock. That is what I would check, but I dont have any suggestions how. But to reach the lock is a HUGE pain the ass.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it doesn't do it anymore and i don't have a keypad.


----------

